# Electrolux fridge auto ignition probs



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a 1991 van and assume my fridge is the same vintage. Recently the auto ignition has started to flash very intermittently resulting in the gas being kept on longer than normal. When the gas does ignites it often blows itself out with the explosion. I guess I need a new igniter. What bit do I need and can I fit it myself

John


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

as a first off it might be usefull to remove the main gas input pipe and remove and clean the jet it has a very small hole in it and is often prone to being blocked.... that would be my first suggestion... hope that helps you.... always assuming all your other gas fittings are ok....


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Sounds like from your descreption your gas burner might be blocked with a little spiders nest.You need to remove the fridge normally to under take any work on them if you do take the fridge out to inspect any components get a paint scrapper where the screws go in to the cupboard in between the fridge and cupboard to stop the holes were the screws go through scratching your cupboard if it is screwed in through the side you will need four scrappers normally.In respect to can i do it my self is your motorhome ever lent to anybody or hired out then no you can not do any gas work you will need a gas safe engineer with the correct module if its not hired out or lent to any body then as long as your a competent person then yes you can but who defines compertence if your not to sure phone round your local dealers who will at least acops certified hope this helps.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

My problem isn't with the gas, it's the igniter that's the problem.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

From your description it sounds like the burner is blocked as it doesnt ignite properley it just explodes with a popping noise,is this happening to you?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"I guess I need a new igniter". "What bit do I need and can I fit it myself" 

"My problem isn't with the gas, it's the igniter that's the problem."


Hi, 

You seem to know the answers to your own question.

Without trying to be flippant, How can anybody answer your question? Only you can decide if you can fit it.

Others have suggested an alternative view on the matter, why not heed their suggestions. As your vehicle is of 1991 vintage I would suggest that you have the fridge serviced, either by yourself if you are competent enough or by a service engineer. The biggest problem if you DIY is having the parts readily available if you need them. It is a straightforward job if you know what you are doing, on the other hand it can be complicated if you are unsure of your capabilities.

Normally you can service the fridge without removing it. Access to the burner can be gained by removing the lower of the two vents on the outside of the vehicle behind the fridge.

Drew


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

A new igniter will cost £80 at least thats what I was told, and about as much again to fit one. :roll:


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for your response Drew

"You seem to know the answers to your own question."

No I don't, that's why I'm asking.

" Without trying to be flippant, How can anybody answer your question? Only you can decide if you can fit it"

I was hoping for an answer like a competent DIYer could do it or best left to a professional.

"Others have suggested an alternative view on the matter, why not heed their suggestions"

No response yet re the igniter, only the gas supply with which I don't have a problem.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

It sounds like your igniter works -can you hear it clicking? I would think it is probably more likely to be a dirty jet miss directing the gas flow well worth the trouble of cleaning , remove outer lower vent to access- use the proper no set mastic to replace the lower vent with. there was a download instruction page on the web on how to clean the jet, just look around for it.

Good luck.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

The point is my igniter is not working correctly. It may click once and then a minute later it may click again. By which time the build up of gas causes a small explosion which doesn't ignite the gas. Very occasionally it will ignite. The igniter should click fairly rapidly.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Namder,

The answers you have been given are from others who may have had the same problem as yours and advised you of what you might check before buying a new igniter.

You stated that you dont have a problem with your gas. You also stated 

"guess I need a new igniter. What bit do I need and can I fit it myself"

I replied:

"It is a straightforward job if you know what you are doing, on the other hand it can be complicated if you are unsure of your capabilities". 

You replied:

"I was hoping for an answer like a competent DIYer could do it or best left to a professional." 

I rest my case.

Drew


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

do you know what model of fridge you have fitted,there should be a sticker on the inside you will need this info to obtain a new igniter if you want to fit it yourself or the engineer will need this info o he or she can obtain one for you.


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

There could be a carbon build up at the tip of the electrode - or the electrode has eroded away and the air gap is too big - a 3/4mm gap is needed. This could result in an occasional spark followed by nothing.


----------

